# fish loss



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

all i did was add water last nite and used prime and just came home and fish are all dead 
any ideas why?


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you know if your tank has copper in it? Prime can react with copper and the reaction is a deadly toxic. See here.



malibu aka justinking said:


> all i did was add water last nite and used prime and just came home and fish are all dead son of a bitch
> any ideas why?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

nope i dont have a copper test kit my piping in are house is copper


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Justin. I frown on using tap water, RO/DI only. Better to let the water stand with an air stone and a heater for a day or two before use. You might want to do a large W/C and get a $5 fish and see how it goes. Did you loose anything else? What are you water parm's now?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Sorry to hear Justin. I frown on using tap water, RO/DI only. Better to let the water stand with an air stone and a heater for a day or two before use. You might want to do a large W/C and get a $5 fish and see how it goes. Did you loose anything else? What are you water parm's now?


not sure anymore my test kits all expired so i think ill be done ill have to decide if i wana sell all my stuff or trade for a car another toy lol


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

wierd thing is nemo live lol so wut the hell happened to the big guys


----------

